# Yoga Classes in Thailand Beach Towns or Bali for 1 Year ED Visa?



## Traveler21 (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi!
I was wondering if anyone knows of good yoga schools that are recognized by the government to apply for ED 1 year visa in beach towns in Thailand or Bali?
I know there are language schools, cooking courses, martial arts and massage courses that allow to get foreigners ED visa for 1 year. But I specifically wanted to find yoga schools for that purpose. 
thanks a lot for the information!
If you could provide either website or some details about program (name of the school, hours, style, price etc.) - would be highly appreciated!


----------

